# Why Did You Get A Bremont?



## jlipeles (Jan 24, 2015)

I've been considering getting a Bremont, specifically a U-2. They look very nicely designed and finished but are at a price point where there is tons of competition. So my question is, why did you pick a Bremont over similarly priced competitors?


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Tried it and just loved it. The specs and engineering/making were all matching expectations as well. Is on my wrist just now with two dozen other watches abandoned in the closet. 

Sent from my L39h using Tapatalk


----------



## Zkin (Mar 5, 2015)

less is more


----------



## HTown (Jan 5, 2015)

Quality. Plain and simple. For example: the crown is the manual interface between a watch and its owner. I have never felt a finer crown than on my Terra Nova.


----------



## TigerDore (Jul 18, 2015)

I prefer the lesser known brands, but I had never heard of Bremont until I saw Jimmy Fallon present an MBI to his father-in-law on the Tonight Show about a year ago. The different look of the watch really got my attention. The more I researched the brand, the more I loved it. Bremont is rugged and it is different. I ended up purchasing an S500, but I may still add the MBII at some point- orange barrel, of course.


----------



## jlipeles (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks all for your input. They do seem to be very high quality. I went to my nearest Bremont dealer today and looked at them in their display cases. Unfortunately, this particular dealer happens to be a car dealership (weird, right?) and there was no one there to assist me. Well, there was, but they were more interested in selling cars or car parts then helping me try on a watch. No idea why Bremont would want a car dealership as an AD but oh well. I got to see them in person at least. I'll try another dealer some other time and hopefully get to try them on later.

Oh, and the Jaguar Chronograph is beautiful. Such a nice design.


----------



## awildermode (Mar 23, 2015)

jlipeles said:


> Thanks all for your input. They do seem to be very high quality. I went to my nearest Bremont dealer today and looked at them in their display cases. Unfortunately, this particular dealer happens to be a car dealership (weird, right?) and there was no one there to assist me. Well, there was, but they were more interested in selling cars or car parts then helping me try on a watch. No idea why Bremont would want a car dealership as an AD but oh well. I got to see them in person at least. I'll try another dealer some other time and hopefully get to try them on later.
> 
> Oh, and the Jaguar Chronograph is beautiful. Such a nice design.


I think the Galpin location is there to cross promote their Jaguar line, and hopes to position the brand into a sports/race watch along with their established aviation and nautical/dive ranges.

Since you are in LA, stop by Feldmar, they are an Authorized Dealer (the first in Southern California) for Bremont.

Feldmar Watch Company - Authorized Dealer Fine Luxury Watches 310-274-8016

9000 West Pico Boulevard
Los Angeles, Califorina 90035
310-274-8016


----------



## jlipeles (Jan 24, 2015)

I figured the Jaguar line was the reason for the Galpin location but was disappointed they only had one of the Jaguar models. I expected them to have all three.

Thanks for the info on the other dealer. I'll have to head there soon.


----------



## BJJ_Faixapreta (Oct 13, 2013)

I had the same initial reaction when I first heard of the brand. A friend of mine showed up one day wearing a Supermarine. I tried it on and was amazed at the quality, weight, and overall craftsmanship and decided to take the plunge. I now own that piece and the U-2 Blue. Once you see one in person, you'll have the same feeling.


----------



## Fred85658 (Jan 23, 2016)

Because Jeremy Clarkson has one


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

High quality build and simple, elegant, timeless style.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerDore (Jul 18, 2015)

Well said.



Tagdevil said:


> High quality build and simple, elegant, timeless style.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian Coughlin (Jan 16, 2014)

100% agree with all. They are just so well built. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Five years after the fact and I still don't have a good reason for doing so. It is a nice enough watch and all but certainly not worth all the adoration and cost. I've probably worn mine for maybe 3 months total and haven't done so in at least three years. I do like winding it up and looking at it sometime. Once I considered selling it, but heck no. If I did that, I would only have a couple of watches left.

heb


----------



## jpbernie72 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi jilipeles,
I actually ejected from a jet in 2008 and found out about the MB1 a few years later. I decided to give it a shot as Bremont partnered with Martin Baker, the company that helped save my life, as well as the student who was flying with me that day.


In short, I think the quality of their worksmanship is outstanding. I also think they are marketing geniuses.


Jim


----------



## jpbernie72 (Jan 26, 2016)

Should read, "who was flying with me that day" above. Is there a way to edit your own post on this site?

Jim

Done, but you should be able to do this? I'm not aware on any edit restriction for members with low post counts so you may wish to report this issue.


----------



## jpbernie72 (Jan 26, 2016)

A couple pics.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Fred85658 said:


> Because Jeremy Clarkson has one


Does he? Anyway I've been admiring Bremont for a while but just couldn't pull the trigger for the price point because of the movement. I could get an Omega with in house movement for that money. I don't want to offend anyone and I think they make beautiful watches.


----------



## jlipeles (Jan 24, 2015)

I think the thing that attracted me to Bremont first was the case design. I think the two piece case construction they do looks really cool. And then I read all about the work they did with the U-2 to get it to pass the flight qualifications and was really interested. And finally, being an auto enthusiast, I saw the Jaguar line and while I don't own a Jaguar, I love the look of them. 

As for the ETA vs in-house movement debate, I have my fair share of watches with both and while I will admit going for more in-house stuff recently, having a modified ETA doesn't bother me (it's going to be a solid movement) especially since the case is unique and, in the case of the U2, did a lot of work to make it rugged. And the Jaguar chronograph is an in-house movement.

All that said, I'm hoping to get a chance to go to the AD that was suggested by awildermode soon.

Thanks for all your opinions!


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Bremont makes a great watch. I found them 5 years ago in a article in Forbes magazine about a small British watch company inspired by Aviation. I have owned 6 different versions (still have 5) and love each of them. I have bought watches from many brands but have found myself feeling very loyal to the company. I like that they are still not as well known as the big boys yet they have created watches that those who really know watches can appreciate and love. 

Go try one on and I bet you will be impressed as well. Happy hunting.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

jpbernie72 said:


> A couple pics.


She is a beauty my friend. Well earned too.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Many of us have one or several watches above the cost of the average person. So we've found ways to justify this in our mind. I remember when I was just out of college and in the military springing $900 for a TT Rolex sub at the Navy exchange. This was a ton of money back in the mid eighties and nearly 15 times what I had spent on a watch prior to this. I wanted it and I thought it was of value to me for the price. You need to decide this for you? For me the answer is yes. If your looking for cost justification you picked the wrong hobby.


----------



## uzairahmed101 (Jul 15, 2016)

I bought my s500 because I was looking for a nice submariner that looked familiar yet different at the same time plus a proper beater that can last me years without showing...of course it will show over the span but As rugged as it is you bet it will hold well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

Why? Well, I had the following criteria:

1. Aesthetically pleasing design (_if you don't smile whenever you look at your wrist, you're wearing the wrong watch_)
2. Can take a beating (_I'm a large, clumsy oaf who's forever banging into walls and door jambs_)
3. Looks "right" on my wrist (_again, back to the large part, I have big wrists and found offerings from the "usual suspects" to be too dainty looking_)
4. Titanium (_for hypoallergenic reasons as well as for reasons of weight, since I typically spend 12-15 hours a day over a keyboard_)
5. *Not* a status symbol (_the business and social circles I walk in, I have to be very careful about the message my jewelry sends_)

That's pretty much it, really. There were options, to be sure, that met all of the above criteria, but I guess #1 was the ultimate factor: I really liked how the 247 Ti-GMT looked on a titanium bracelet.

Although, if I'm being perfectly honest, it didn't hurt knowing that I was probably the only person in the entire state who has this watch on that bracelet. So much is said about "exclusivity" when talking about in-house movements as a differentiation point that I think we sometimes forget that a movement and a case are a pair. Bremont makes about 3000 watches a year, of which some small fraction is the 247 Ti-GMTs. Now add to that upgrading to the Ti bracelet, and you have something you're not going to see everyday compared to, say, a Rolex Submariner.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## galvestonokie (May 26, 2007)

a couple of years ago, i was reading the posts under the pil/mil what are you wearing today and cockpit photos. there were a number of Bremont MB and U2. i really liked the looks, the heritage and the strong build. like another poster, i seem to bang into things and am not known for being easy on kit.
i searched for a while for a watch with a Zulu/GMT hand. i purchased the MBiii and a gradually selling off my other watches. i don't plan to sell the MBiii.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

I get that Bremont's price points may never agree with everyone (then again, they're not trying to be all things to all collectors), but at the same time, the unique case design and overall build quality from the watches I handled at a GTG a few months back really left an impression on me. Furthermore, as I continue to refine my collection, smaller production numbers and a greater emphasis on a more personalized customer experience feel like stronger justification for ownership to me.


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Love the design, the build quality, and the customer service.


----------



## TigerDore (Jul 18, 2015)

I bought my SuperMarine S500 last September. I am wearing it today and I love it more now than I did when I first got it. Heck of a watch.



GoBuffs11 said:


> Love the design, the build quality, and the customer service.


----------



## galvestonokie (May 26, 2007)

to continue my thoughts on this thread, Bremonts are unique and a bit rare. i have worn mine both in the Middle East and in the US and haven't noticed any others yet. a day ago, i was chatting with a colleague in the office hallway. he kept glancing at my MBiii, so i showed him. he is a bit of a bon vivant/raconteur and had never seen a Bremont--but really liked it. i see Rolex, Omega, Breitling, Tag quite often. not so for the Bremont.


----------



## frankie (Jun 6, 2006)

I,m on my second Bremont and now on the look out for an Alt, love the build quality, British company and its a high end watch that is currently lesser known then the usual suspects which is a plus. I have a collection which includes Rolex IWC, Omega, Brietling and Pams and the Bremont build is up there with the best and one of my favourites.


----------



## TigerDore (Jul 18, 2015)

Well said.



frankie said:


> I have a collection which includes Rolex IWC, Omega, Brietling and Pams and *the Bremont build is up there with the best* and one of my favourites.


----------

